# 6500k cfl + 2700k cfl or just 6500k alone?



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I was going to buy a couple 105w cfls to start my plants under. I was wondering what combination of the two I should get. I can get two 6500k cfls or I can get one 6500k and one 2700k. I was thinking it might be good to have one of each so that the plants get some red light and some blue light. Should I just go with the double 6500k or the combination?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Feb 27, 2007)

should I only do 1 at a time? or can I have both on for vegging and then when it comes time to flower just leave the 2700k on? Or just put another 2700k in the place of the 6500k.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can afford two of them or more then use a combination of them leaning more to the daylight spectrum 6500k over the 2700k.. You want a Blue dominate spectrum, but the closer you can get to a more full spectrum spread of lighting the closer them nodes will get together ...


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool. I'm planning on builing a hood that will hold 6 lights. The two 105w bulbs will be at the top horizontally side by side. Then I'm planning on putting 1 55w bulb on each side of the hood. I'm thinking I'll do 4 6500k bulbs and two of the 55w bulbs will be 2700k. And if I need I have 4 other lower wattage cfls I can add around the plant. This is only going to be on one tree too. I'm a newbie grower and this is so I can get my feet wet and start learning about everything.


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 6, 2008)

Holy **** stars man.... I have some 4 daylight 26w daylights and a 42w 2700k on 6 small plants with some other supp lighting. I was thinking about adding a 105w. But you, you are doing one plant with how many damn lights and watts? You're friggin nuts. I'm guestimating with what you told me you'll have approx 30,000 lumens. You'll be a pimp. You better put up picks fUUckin fast. 

I just noticed you wrote that last reply over 3 months ago. Damn, hit me up anyway.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 7, 2008)

M1k3 FLO said:
			
		

> I just noticed you wrote that last reply over 3 months ago. Damn, hit me up anyway.


 3 months + 1 year. Yeah, bit of a late response.


----------

